# The Jersey Devil: Forest Folklore



## Abishai100 (Dec 10, 2015)

The *Jersey Devil* is a legendary creature or cryptid said to inhabit the Pine Barrens of Southern New Jersey, United States. The creature is often described as a flying biped with hooves, but there are many different variations. The common description is that of a kangaroo-like creature with the head of a goat, leathery bat-like wings, horns, small arms with clawed hands, cloven hooves and a forked tail. It has been reported to move quickly and often is described as emitting a "blood-curdling scream" (source of information: Wikipedia).

There have been many theories, some pseudo-scientific, others purely folkloric, about the origins and patterned behaviour of the Jersey Devil.  Theories range from "It may be a deviant Neanderthal" to "It may be a purely original species derived from evolutionary oddity and perhaps even hell."

Perhaps the Jersey Devil represents a human fascination with territorialism, environment adaptation unpredictability, and pseudo-science imagination.

For a society that celebrates folkloric creatures such as the Irish Leprechaun, magical fairies, and unicorns in literature, children's fables, and culture festivals, the Jersey Devil should serve as a reminder of the endlessly intriguing uncertainties associated with tedious organic life taxonomy.

The rich aspects of the Pine Barrens as well suggest that the Jersey Devil may be a paragon of 'netherworld' or 'spirit-world' paranoia.

The standard stories tell of this cryptic creature being born to a human mother as an unlucky beast of a child and then eerily escaping and fleeing into the woods and disappearing until reports/rumors arose of a strange other-worldly creature roaming around the forest and stalking passerby.






*Jersey Devil*


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks for your post, interesting read.


----------



## Abishai100 (Dec 23, 2015)

*The Family Acres

*

Have you ever wondered what a sample exchange between someone who researches cryptic creatures (such as the Jersey Devil) and a sceptical family member or friend would be like?

There should be more society art about crypto-zoology.

American colleges and universities should feel comfortable presenting lectures (and even classes) on Animalia folklore.


====

*"Dear Ab,*

*I am concerned that you seem to be devoting your energies into the study of this cryptic and eerie creature known as the Jersey Devil.*

*Your pursuits in cognitive psychology, Catholic spiritualism, fiction-writing, culinary arts, amateur golf, piano, and comic book cartoon art were adequately handsome to build your resume as a man-of-the-world and diligent student and priest.  However, it seems now that you are directing your talents towards something rather strange and rather dangerous.*

*What do you really know about the Jersey Devil?  If it is indeed a real creature that prowls the Pine Barrens, have you studied enough about safety variables for pursuing this reportedly hideous and wild creature?*

*Your family is concerned for you, and as your god-parent, I am eagerly awaiting your response, as I have already completed your solid and sturdy file for your MBA studies at Seton Hall.*

*Your buddy,*

*Eric (Roberts)"*


====


*"Dear Eric/Dad,*

*Your letter touched a heart-string.  I don't want people to be concerned that my activities are bordering on the bizarre, especially those who care about me.*

*I am glad I studied at Dartmouth College and obtained a valuable A.B. in Cognitive Science, and I'm still keen on my interested in culinary arts (MBA at Seton Hall, restaurant business, etc.), comic book cartoon art, amateur golf, etc.*

*However, crypto-zoology is something I've been interested in ever since I was a child.  I used to read mythology stories about Leprechauns (the Irish folkloric imp) and became fascinated with the geometric wonders of rainbows.  I started studying myths and folklore about Atlantis, and when I began reading about the Jersey Devil, my interests in relevant cryptic-avatars in American comic books such as Sabretooth (Marvel Comics), an eerie man-beast who creates mayhem, crystallized.*

*I don't want people to feel uncomfortable with what I am doing/studying.  I want you, Eric, and my wife, Patricia, to feel happy about why I am doing what I am doing.*

*So to that end, I will make you a promise.  Every morning, I will have my Lucky Charms breakfast cereal (which features that cute Irish Leprechaun as its box spokesman) like a normal American citizen, and then I will continue my study of the Jersey Devil (and some other cryptics such as the Abominable Snowman), and IF I feel my studies are yielding no new insights for civilization, I will take up my pursuits in the restaurant business with you again.*

*In the meantime, let me share with you this profile page about Sabretooth, and maybe you will feel less shocked about what I am studying (and send Aunt Julia my love):*

*Sabretooth (comics) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*


*Your pal,*

*Ab"*

====


----------

